# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الوسواس

## بنت مصر

عندي سؤال وهو ان في صديقة تعرضت والدتها لنزيف 
شديد بعد اجراء عملية في الكلي وكانت بين الحياة والموت وبعد 
دتماثل والدتها للشفاء اصبحت البنت شديدة الوسوسة فلو مثلا
خرجت واتصلت بوالدتها هاتفيا ولم يرد احد تبكي بشده
وتذهب بافكارها الي مرض والدتها أو وفاتها 
اصبحت تعيش في قلق ورعب شديدين
ووالدتها دائما ما تشكو من حال بنتها
فبماذا تفسر هذه الحاله يا دكتور عادل

وكل سنة وانت طيب وانت بخير وصحة وبتاكل كنافة 
بس اهم شيء ما تزودش عن 4 متر كنافة بس  :5: 


بسنت

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت مصر_ 
> *
> عموما بقا انا عندي سؤال وهو ان في صديقة تعرضت والدتها لنزيف 
> شديد بعد اجراء عملية في الكلي وكانت بين الحياة والموت وبعد 
> دتماثل والدتها للشفاء اصبحت البنت شديدة الوسوسة فلو مثلا
> خرجت واتصلت بوالدتها هاتفيا ولم يرد احد تبكي بشده
> وتذهب بافكارها الي مرض والدتها أو وفاتها 
> اصبحت تعيش في قلق ورعب شديدين
> ووالدتها دائما ما تشكو من حال بنتها
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختي الفاضلة بسنت الموقرة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لصديقتك : انتي لم تذكري التفاصيل / هل اصبحت شديدة الوسوسة على امها فقط؟ ومنذ متى وهي في هذه الحالة؟ وما عمرها؟ وهل تعاني من اي امراض عضوية ؟
من المعروف ان الشيطان هو ما يعكر صفو الانسان ، ويقلق راحته وان تمكن من شخص وسيطر عليه يوسوس له بما يخيفه ، ويصور له وقوع ضرر بمن يحبهم ليجعله في حالة حزن وخوف مستمر،
انصح صديقتك ان تفوض امرها لله وان تتوكل عليه ، وتستعين بالقرآن والصلاة ، وخاصة المعوزتين لما فيهم من نفع كبير للتخلص من هذا الوسواس الذي سماه الله سبحانه وتعالى (الوسواس الخناس الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس)
كما ارجو ان تنصحيها بقرأة موضوع الوسواس في هذا الباب.

يسعدني دائماً الاجابة على استفساراتك ، وارجو تبليغ سلامي وتحياتي لصديقتك 
ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يشرح صدرها ويبعد عنها الشيطان الرجيم كما طرد من جنة النعيم

----------


## ابن البلد

*أنا عايز اقول أنا كمان 
أشمعني يعني كله بيشتكي 

انا بقه حاسس أني اكبر موسوس في الوجود
دايما بتوقع أن أصدقائي الأعزاء بعدوا عني لاي سبب وبدون سبب و بكون متنكد جدا
وبتخيل لو مكلمونيش يوم أني عملت بلوه وأنهم زعلانين مني او أن حصلت مصيبه كبري مش مخلياهم يقدروا يكلموني وبقلق جدا لدرجة تكون مميته  يعني ممكن افضل منتظر أن أتوصل معاهم لإتصال بأي طريقه علشان أطمن عليهم ويمكن اعقد سهران طول اليوم و لو نمت بيكون نوم بقلق ويمكن أحلم باحلام بقه مدربكة :D
 مع العلم أن مبيكونش ده صحيح ولا حاجه وأن في أغلب الأحيان أصدقائي بيكونوا مشغولين 
بس انا لما بكون مشغول عمري ما بتاخر عنهم بالعكس مهما كنت هفطس من المسئوليات والشغل بحاول أطمنهم ولو بكلمة أو مسدج أو ميل أو أي وسيلة أتصال علشان أقولهم بس أني يعني مشغول ولسه علي قيد الحياه :D
الحاله دي بقالها فترة ليس بقليله معايا لكن زادت من بعد سفري 
يعني هي بدأت لي يمكن من 4 سنين كانت زي هواجس وبس دلوقتي بقه الموضوع انا نفسي مش طايقه وبدأت أزهق من نفسي اني بتنيل بقلق وبخاف علي أصحابي بشكل فظيع
علشان كده رفضت مؤخر تكوين أي صداقات جديدة حميمة علشان التعب النفسي 

أنا عارف زمانك بتقول عليا مجنون دلوقتي 
بس ده اللي بيحصل 
ها فيه حل ولا يبقي الحال كما هو عليه 
تحياتي لك 
أحمد صلاح*

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ابن البلد_ 
> *أنا عايز اقول أنا كمان 
> أشمعني يعني كله بيشتكي 
> 
> انا بقه حاسس أني اكبر موسوس في الوجود
> دايما بتوقع أن أصدقائي الأعزاء بعدوا عني لاي سبب وبدون سبب و بكون متنكد جدا
> وبتخيل لو مكلمونيش يوم أني عملت بلوه وأنهم زعلانين مني او أن حصلت مصيبه كبري مش مخلياهم يقدروا يكلموني وبقلق جدا لدرجة تكون مميته  يعني ممكن افضل منتظر أن أتوصل معاهم لإتصال بأي طريقه علشان أطمن عليهم ويمكن اعقد سهران طول اليوم و لو نمت بيكون نوم بقلق ويمكن أحلم باحلام بقه مدربكة :D
>  مع العلم أن مبيكونش ده صحيح ولا حاجه وأن في أغلب الأحيان أصدقائي بيكونوا مشغولين 
> بس انا لما بكون مشغول عمري ما بتاخر عنهم بالعكس مهما كنت هفطس من المسئوليات والشغل بحاول أطمنهم ولو بكلمة أو مسدج أو ميل أو أي وسيلة أتصال علشان أقولهم بس أني يعني مشغول ولسه علي قيد الحياه :D
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز المشرف / احمد صلاح
اعتذر للتأخير عن الرد
ما ذكرته يدل على طيبة قلبك ومشاعرك المرهفة وولائك واخلاصك لاصدقائك ،
اوع تكون بتعمل دعاية لنفسك؟؟ ههههههههههههه
اي حد قريب منك يكتشف بسهولة ما ذكرته ، واتمنى ان لا تجد من يستغله.
تختلف قدرة الانسان على التحمل من شخص لاخر ، فمنا من لايتحمل الغربة ومنا من لا يشعر بها ابداً طوال حياته ، ومنا من هو مغترب وسط اهله ، ومنا المغترب حتى عن نفسه.
يطول الحديث عن الغربة وما بها من مشاعر وقوة تحمل وعدم تحملها. عموماً في مراحل الغربة الاولى يزداد الحنين بما فيه من لهفة وشوق على كل من يحب المغترب وخاصة الاهل والاصدقاء.
ومن مساوئ الغربة قتل هذه المشاعر الجميلة مع مرور الزمن، فما يشعر به المغترب في بداية اغترابه يتلاشى تدريجياً الى ان يختفي تماماً بمرور الوقت وبزيادة مدة الاغتراب. ان كان قد تحمل الغربة واستمر فيها.
يعني اطمن في امل بعد 25 سنة غربة هتختفي هذه الاحاسيس والمشاعر.
اتمنى ان تقرأ موضوع الوسواس  (اضغط هنا)
ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يكون النجاح حليفك وان يوفقك.
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## ابن البلد

*الله يطمن قبلك :8:
وربنا يستر أعزل قبل ال 25 سنة التانين ما يعدوا  

شكرا دكتور عادل علي تحليلك بارك الله فيك 
وهقرا الموضوع بتاع الوساوس  إن شاء الله 
تحياتي لك مرة أخري دكتور :141:
*

----------

